# Looking for shopnotes issue #91



## jrkayakin (Jul 18, 2008)

Im looking for the shopnotes issue #91, i contacted the shopnotes website and they said it was no longer available for sale. they said to check ebay i did, but there were none available. Im looking for the planer stand plan that is in that issue, if any has the issue or a copy of that plan i would like to get it if possible
thanks
josh


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Best I can do... Think this is the one your after? Sorry have no plans - I just built the same one but adjusted it for my DeWalt planer. I just looked at the photo's and went from there. Sorry for all the photo's but with no plans maybe this will help?










The material list:
[URL]http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/091/extras/mobile-planer-stand/


----------



## jrkayakin (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Hey Larry... question... the "rollers" on yours... The one is stationary like in the plans, but the one closest to the planer looks to be free turning. I'm thinking PVC pipe was used on those, but was yours? And if so, how did you get the axle in the PVC? I've seen a similar conveyor with the rollers made of PVC, but no notes on how this part was done.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Terry - your right - the one on the end is stationary. The one closet to the planer is a free roller. For the ends I used 3/4" lumber and drill them about 1/2" deep with a Forster bit the same size as the PVC is - actually just a tad bit bigger - if the weight of the board is so heavy that the PVC roller does not roll, the PVC is slick enough for the board to ride right over the top. Made the roller free rolling and was very easy to do. I was going to put a pin and make a large dowel for the inside but the way I did it was easy and a perfect fit. :thumbsup: 

I also noticed that in the plan or the photos of the other tables that the roller closets to the planer was adjustable - I was going to do that also but could not figure out why that feature was needed. One thing that I did not show is that my planer does have the in/feed and out/feed table.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Kewl!!!.... Thanks Larry... Gives me some ideas...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jrkayakin said:


> Im looking for the shopnotes issue #91, .....
> 
> 
> Man I thought I had this one, But I didnt. I have from #36 to #86.
> I tried.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I have it; already copied and in the mail.


----------

